# Sons of Guns on discovery



## KBar666 (Feb 4, 2011)

Have any of you guys seen that show Sons of Guns on the Discovery channel?

I watched an episode where they apparentlly made an actual working surppressed shotty.

They built it on a Saiga 12 and apparently made it more of a permanet mod to the barrel.

Pretty interesting.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 4, 2011)

Just watched them put together a MaDeuce kit the other night, full auto.

Might have to watch more of them.

LL


----------



## ben (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been watching, but I don't really see what they are doing that is so revolutionary. It was awesome seeing Hershel W. Williams on there with his M2 flamethrower. I had the honor of meeting and speaking to him about a year ago.


----------



## parallel (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Jacket is our local NFA dealer. I don't really think that anyone is trying to say that what they do is revolutionary... it's just the  Orange County Choppers of the firearms community.


----------



## KBar666 (Feb 4, 2011)

I think you're right nothing that special except I thought that surppressed shotgun was...at least to my knowledge I don"t know of any that actually work.  I could be wrong of course.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 5, 2011)

I thought the choice of using a mag fed, non SBS Saiga mounted under an M-16 as a Master Key was kind of clunky. Barrel length was too long and the mag just seemed to me to be a protruding part waiting to get hung up on something. An 870 SBS seems the better choice and still the mainstay. Otherwise, not a bad show.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 5, 2011)

Seems like a bunch of coon-asses building guns to me, can't go wrong with that! :)

I liked it better than "Pawn Stars"


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 5, 2011)

ben said:


> I have been watching, but I don't really see what they are doing that is so revolutionary. It was awesome seeing Hershel W. Williams on there with his M2 flamethrower. I had the honor of meeting and speaking to him about a year ago.



Saw that one too - very inspiring.  Watching that guy use a flamethrower - you could tell the ol' muscle memory was still there.

LL


----------



## policemedic (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes to all the above....plus, Stephanie's hawt


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 6, 2011)

Centermass said:


> I thought the choice of using a mag fed, non SBS Saiga mounted under an M-16 as a Master Key was kind of clunky. Barrel length was too long and the mag just seemed to me to be a protruding part waiting to get hung up on something. An 870 SBS seems the better choice and still the mainstay. Otherwise, not a bad show.


Is that a quick release mount on the top CM??  I have seen them in SOTIC's locker, but not the mount/holster for the rig.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 6, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> Saw that one too - very inspiring.  Watching that guy use a flamethrower - you could tell the ol' muscle memory was still there.
> 
> LL


X2  I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## DAGGER (Feb 6, 2011)

The flamethrower episode was pretty legit, its always awesome seeing ol' salt dogs back in their element like that. But other than that didnt see much special about the weapons so far. And the fact that he said he hadn't come within a stones throw of an M2 makes me wonder what MOS he held while in the Corps. 2c


----------



## Centermass (Feb 7, 2011)

The91Bravo said:


> Is that a quick release mount on the top CM?? I have seen them in SOTIC's locker, but not the mount/holster for the rig.



Yup. It's a KAC QD latch assy.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 9, 2011)

Is that the one you push down on to break it free??  I have GOT to get me one of those...


----------



## ben (Feb 9, 2011)

It's on again and this time they are claiming to be reinventing the AR by making one that is under six pounds. Uh... apparently they didn't get the memo.


----------



## KBar666 (Feb 9, 2011)

I thought the whole light AR thing on the show was stupid.  Like ben just said not new at all.

The integral surprressed AK was cool looking anyway but I don't get why you would want one since they have plenty of detachable ones.   Other than the fact I guess that the intergral one dosn't add any length.


----------



## skeeter (Feb 9, 2011)

KBar666 said:


> I thought the whole light AR thing on the show was stupid. Like ben just said not new at all.
> 
> The integral surprressed AK was cool looking anyway but I don't get why you would want one since they have plenty of detachable ones. Other than the fact I guess that the intergral one dosn't add any length.



Yeah, I loved how he was saying it can't be done... only to do it
As soon as he said nobody had done it I thought the same thing. Nobody had done that before because there were easier way to get the job done.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 28, 2011)

JAB said:


> Seems like a bunch of coon-asses building guns to me, can't go wrong with that! :)
> 
> I liked it better than "Pawn Stars"



I just spit up coffee. 

I gotta tell ya, when a Sheriff comes in with a knock off semi auto Tommy gun wanting it built to be full auto (select fire) and with a rail and foregrip "for his guys on the entry team" I changed the channel to Glee.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 1, 2011)

8'Duece said:


> I just spit up coffee.
> 
> I gotta tell ya, when a Sheriff comes in with a knock off semi auto Tommy gun wanting it built to be full auto (select fire) and with a rail and foregrip "for his guys on the entry team" I changed the channel to Glee.



 Yeah I saw thatone too I couldn't believe that, I was thinking what the hell is going on with that SWAT team that they could afford to convert a Tommy gun and not to just go buy a M4 or MP5.


----------



## KBar666 (Mar 1, 2011)

The funny part was the Sheriff said they were planning getting more of them, " do to the abundace of .45 ammo he has in stock"     Hey whatever


----------



## skeeter (Mar 1, 2011)

Who needs to hit the target when you can put more rounds down range and make more noise than the other guy?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 1, 2011)

Quantity over quality?


----------



## AWP (Mar 1, 2011)

skeeter said:


> Who needs to hit the target when you can put more rounds down range and make more noise than the other guy?



That's why I run Double Tap and Bandolier on my M-4 or better still is DOuble Tap and Sleight of Hand for the SAW.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 1, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> That's why I run Double Tap and Bandolier on my M-4 or better still is DOuble Tap and *Sleight of Hand for the SAW*.


Sleight of hand?


----------



## AWP (Mar 2, 2011)

skeeter said:


> Sleight of hand?



http://callofduty.wikia.com/wiki/Sleight_of_Hand


----------



## Neo (Mar 2, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> That's why I run Double Tap and Bandolier on my M-4 or better still is DOuble Tap and Sleight of Hand for the SAW.


wahahaha!
I like to upgrade my balistic knife, one shot zombie killa!
wahahaha


----------



## CDG (Aug 28, 2014)

Will Hayden was recently arrested for allegedly raping his now 12 year-old daughter "almost daily since March 2013".  If this is true, I hope this sick fuck burns.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...rested-for-allegedly-repeatedly-raping-minor/


----------



## Centermass (Aug 29, 2014)

News today is RJF also disavowed him from the shop.

http://www.redjacketfirearms.com/


----------



## AWP (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks like the only Discovery in their future is that phase of legal action...


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 30, 2014)

The charges are pretty serious
http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/13/showbiz/sons-of-guns-will-hayden-arrest/index.html


----------



## pardus (Aug 31, 2014)

Interesting. Red Jacket must be pissed about this. 
I won't hang the guy until I see the evidence/conviction.


----------

